# Happy Halloween



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It's only a week away, hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable trick'o treat. I'll be home passing out candy and doing a water change ;D

Got pictures of costumes....post them up!!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I would come by if you were passing out fishes too?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Samhain, Happy Halloween


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Delicious pumpkin pie I picked up from Walmart.
Hearing those illegal firecrackers and see those many firework stores opening up this week....the time is soon arriving.
2 more days...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Carved pumpkins with the kids this weekend, or rather, I carved pumpkins this weekend since they are still a bit young to use sharp blades. I think I might Charles' advice and use a dremel next year, or a tomahawk.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Give them kids a trick I tread of a treat and dump some fish water on them.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Twas the day before All Hallows Eve, when all through the forum
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.
The threads were replied by the members with respect,
In hopes that no trolls soon would be there.

1 day to Halloween


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

fireworks safety people... aim away from face


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ha ha ha i recall this conversation piece the other day, interesting to say the least! By the way i got the info about the other things we were all discussing will pass that on to you all hopefully tonight or tomorrow.



tony1928 said:


> Carved pumpkins with the kids this weekend, or rather, I carved pumpkins this weekend since they are still a bit young to use sharp blades. I think I might Charles' advice and use a dremel next year, or a tomahawk.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally here....Have a safe and Happy Halloween everyone!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Going to be a wet night. Be safe out there and drivers....please slow down!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Halloween. Hopefully the rain will stop here by this evening. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy Halloween everybody!!

Stay Safe!!
Watch Out!!
Drive SLOW!!

Then...

Have some fun!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

this is why we dont build our own fireworks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Little too much Magnesium, too little brains. Testing it indoors and with no protective gear. Should of lit it with a 10' pole, I'm guessing.

We have a family tradition of going to my in-laws and my bro-in-law does a fireworks show for the family. Be safe everyone.

Anthony


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Look at that rain come down. Take the kids to the mall


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I had 550 pieces of candy. One piece to each kid. Ran out of candy at 7:15

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

macframalama said:


> this is why we dont build our own fireworks


Fake video just to get views.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its supposed to be funny, i know its fake...


Smallermouse said:


> Fake video just to get views.


----------

